# My old controller has died and I need a new (AC)



## oddman (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi All

Am in search of a AC controller for my motor
My old controller has died and I need a new
Se picture of motor

The motor is an 18kw 100V 200Hz 137A
The motor has en encoder in one side, 512 per rev. A and B channel but it can be changed.
My battery pack is 144V 210A lead

Anyone that can help to point me in the right direction

THANKS
/Odd


----------



## Ladogaboy (Apr 25, 2010)

I wonder if the Curtis 1238 would work? 

http://www.curtisinstruments.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=cDatasheets.dspListDS&CatID=1


----------



## SimonRafferty (Apr 13, 2009)

There was a thread on here (I think it was on here) a year or so ago by a guy who had taken a low cost VFD intended to run 3 phase Lathe motors and changed the IGBT's (solid state high current switches) for ones with a much higher rating IIRC.

Might be worth a search!

Si


----------

